# Clear Bra Bay Area Installer?



## Nakkamura (Jul 10, 2009)

I found Elite Auto Films through Yelp when looking for someone to put a clear bra on my new 3 series coupe. I was willing to pay a bit extra to get the job done right, and in the end my choice came down to Premier and Elite Auto Films.

I ended up choosing Elite Auto Films not only because they offered a more competitive price, but because Goshan (the owner) answered all my questions (and there were many) promptly and thoroughly.

I was able to get a highly customized package put together, with coverage on my full hood, fenders, mirrors, as well as front and rear bumpers. Most people usually get the partial coverage on the front hood+fenders but I knew that the line--although it's barely visible--would bother me, so I opted for the full hood and fenders. Goshan was very accommodating and a pleasure to work with.

(You might be wondering why I got the full coverage for the 3 series BMW - it's because I'm pretty anal when it comes to my car. When I trade in for the Lambo there's no doubt that I'll be back to get the full car clear bra'ed.)

The actual caliber of work was excellent - and he also mentioned that if I saw any problems I could bring it back and get it fixed at no charge. I believe they also offer a full warranty on their work for 7 years. They have done a number of high end cars as well--I saw a Bentley parked outside while I was there.

Bottom line - great quality of work, at a fair price. They aren't the cheapest, but the fact that you're paying to get a clear bra on your car means that you're at least somewhat concerned about how your car looks, and a clear bra is something that you'll definitely want done right. If you're looking for a bay area clear bra installation I'd definitely consider Elite Auto.


----------

